# Compatibility of attachments



## Pete O'Malley (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi Folks. I am replacing a 2005 craftsman lawn tractor Model (DYT4000) No. 917.275701 (24 HP, 49 inch mower) for which a purchased a Craftsman 9 bushel 2-bin soft bagger, Model .no. 917.248930. Would that bagger be compatible with a craftsman T260 turn tight 23 HP 50 inch mower (Model No. CMXGRAM1110045).

I'd appreciate any advice you may have. Thanks.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

It could be made to fit without too much hassle if it isnt a direct bolt up, and it most likely won't.


----------



## Pete O'Malley (Aug 6, 2020)

I was able to easily modify the mounting bracket for the bags. My difficulty now is the lower chute attaching to the mower deck. I've decided to purchase a lower chute for the t240 model and modify it to accept the upper chute of my old bagger system. I'm just waiting for the part to ship. I'll post here when i get and let you know how it turned out.
Thanks for the reply ...............


----------

